# Happening on Kauai



## thheath (Mar 5, 2014)

The new Large Safeway store / Shopping center is currently under construction in Lihue.  Just up the street from COSTCO and across from Kilohana plantation / Gaylord's.

The Safeway is scheduled to be open towards the end of 2014.

COSTCO and a large Safeway on island = Winning


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice to hear! We'll be there in late September. Great having other options for shopping in town.

Dave


----------



## linsj (Mar 5, 2014)

I was there in February and wondered what was being built at that location. Much handier for grocery shopping when staying at KBV.


----------



## thheath (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes it is good news. 

Every since the Times Supermarket Chain (from Oahu) bought The Star grocery store and the Big Save Markets, prices have been crazy(ier).

The only shining light was the small Safeway in Kapaa, as most know.

Anyone with Kauai questions, let me know.

Ted


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

thheath said:


> The only shining light was the small Safeway in Kapaa.



We have always preferred the Foodland in Kapaa.


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2014)

DW and I prefer the FoodLand too but we do use both.


----------



## Xan (Sep 17, 2014)

*Any new updates on Kauai?*

I found with my Safeway card, I can get some great deals, and I personally find  they have the best/largest selection on items I use.

Any updates on the traffic construction around Lihue, near Costco/mall area?
(At least I know they back-roads around that mess!)

Thanks for any Island Updates! 

Xan


----------



## VictorB (Sep 18, 2014)

*New to Kauai/Marriott Beach Club*

Using Ko 'Olina lock off for a second week in Kauai. Thanks for these suggestions for food. 

 Is a car recommended?  Taxi from airport is only $10

 Resort does say owners park free, thankfully. 

 What sites would you recommend? We are 64 and have our 19 year old daughter - love hiking, swimming, snorkeling. Love historical sites.

 What are the "don't miss" sites you'd recommend?

 Thanks

 Vic


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2014)

Kauai is very rural - without a car, you will be stuck at the resort.

Kauai Activities:  http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults...ORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=kauai+activities&sa=Search

Best Guide book:


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 19, 2014)

VictorB said:


> Using Ko 'Olina lock off for a second week in Kauai. Thanks for these suggestions for food.
> 
> Is a car recommended?  Taxi from airport is only $10
> 
> ...



KBC also has a complementary shuttle that will pick up and drop off at the airport. At least they did last time we were there. A car really is best to enjoy all of Kauai, but the shuttle came in handy for us to drop off the car the night before an early flight, and schedule a shuttle next day to take us to the nearby airport.


----------



## kmij (Sep 29, 2014)

*victorB*

when you say "owners park free" is that just for owners at KBC or any Marriott owner??
thanks,  jean


----------



## VictorB (Sep 30, 2014)

*Kauai*



kmij said:


> when you say "owners park free" is that just for owners at KBC or any Marriott owner??
> thanks, jean


 
 Thanks everyone for your insights. The parking fee might need to be clarified but when I called, I was told owners park free. I thought I explained that I was a K 'Olina owner using my lock off there. I'll check again about the parking fee.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 1, 2014)

kmij said:


> when you say "owners park free" is that just for owners at KBC or any Marriott owner??
> thanks,  jean


It is free for any Marriott owner.  It is free for us too and we are exchanging through II.  We are Marriott owners on Maui so do not know if it is the same for non-Marriott owners too but I will ask the front desk this morning.

You will love this resort if not having a full kitchen and no washer and dryer isn't important to you.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 1, 2014)

VictorB said:


> Thanks everyone for your insights. The parking fee might need to be clarified but when I called, I was told owners park free. I thought I explained that I was a K 'Olina owner using my lock off there. I'll check again about the parking fee.


I just called them instead. It is complimentary for anyone who exchanges through II.

I feel that this is how it should be because you already paid for parking at your own resort in your maintenance fees but some resorts do charge you for parking anyway and even for using the Internet.


----------



## myhrse11 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ann in CA said:


> KBC also has a complementary shuttle that will pick up and drop off at the airport. At least they did last time we were there. A car really is best to enjoy all of Kauai, but the shuttle came in handy for us to drop off the car the night before an early flight, and schedule a shuttle next day to take us to the nearby airport.



Ko Lina on Oahu does not have a free shuttle. KBC (Kauai Beach Club) does on Kauai. I would recommend a car in either place unless you want to spend all your time at the resort.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 2, 2014)

thheath said:


> The new Large Safeway store / Shopping center is currently under construction in Lihue.  Just up the street from COSTCO and across from Kilohana plantation / Gaylord's.
> 
> The Safeway is scheduled to be open towards the end of 2014.
> 
> COSTCO and a large Safeway on island = Winning



I was crossing my fingers that the new Safeway would be in Princeville.  Present Princeville  store has bins in the middle of the isles so only one cart can get by.

Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 2, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> Ko Lina on Oahu does not have a free shuttle. KBC (Kauai Beach Club) does on Kauai. I would recommend a car in either place unless you want to spend all your time at the resort.


I agree with you that you need a car.  Kauai is too beautiful not to go and see as much as you can.   The Waimea Canyon is spectacular and it is so green and lush and still rural too.  Just lovely!


----------



## sewsue (Oct 10, 2014)

*Weather in Kauai*

We are headed to Kauai the 20th of Oct. and wondering what the weather will be like? My husband will be playing Senior Softball there.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2014)

We're on our way there right now. I've heard it's still been warm with little
Trade winds. If the trades return expect it to be about 84 or so. I'm going to 
Start a trip thread tomorrow. Nothing exciting about being in Milwaukee now.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 24, 2015)

Most amazingly warm and dry January we have ever experienced on the north shore of Kauai.


----------

